# Please tell me if you think i can plow with this truck



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

will it be to tall?????2003 Ford 7.3 Powerstroke Diesel Crewcab automatic 4x4 Lariat. Truck has 151,000 miles on it. Has a lot of extras on it.4inch lift kit new 18inch wheels and tires 2 months ago. Put new brakes on, new ball joints. new batteries. Truck runs and drives really good would drive it anywhere. Has a ts performance six position chip, 4 inch exhaust, and cold air intake.Body is in very good condition no rust also has new front shocks on it. 

he says the tires are 35" with a 4" lift.... will it be to tall for my 8'2" boss vxt


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Not sure if the height is an issue, but with a crew cab, it might be a little difficult doing residential driveways.

Good for really big lots...... but driveways would be a pita due to the length of the truck.


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

how do i resize that photo lol...... didnt want it to be so big
I do all commercial lots like banks and hotels no driveways


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

What PIC ?

I didn't get to see one.


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

here we go lets see if this works 
the guy im buying it from says the bottom of the bumper the actual metal not the plastic lip .... is 18" 1/2" off the ground


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's an estimating truck for me!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

grandview;1442595 said:


> That's an estimating truck for me!


I always thought you used a Geo Metro.....

That truck is sweet though! I think you would be able to make the boss work, it would be just a matter of dropping the mount down so that it sits level to the ground.

.....


----------



## weckel5984 (Sep 2, 2011)

i have 1999 f350 diesel with the biggest factory lift like that one and have a boss plow on it. you just need to adjust the bracket.


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

weckel5984;1442701 said:


> i have 1999 f350 diesel with the biggest factory lift like that one and have a boss plow on it. you just need to adjust the bracket.


its not a factory lift ...... its a 4" lift with 35" tires..... bottom of the metal bumper is 18 1/2" off the ground


----------



## weckel5984 (Sep 2, 2011)

ford makes a factory lift that high i believe. the bottom of the doors to my truck are mid hip for me and im 5'8".


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

1982atm;1442529 said:


> will it be to tall?????2003 Ford 7.3 Powerstroke Diesel Crewcab automatic 4x4 Lariat. Truck has 151,000 miles on it. Has a lot of extras on it.4inch lift kit new 18inch wheels and tires 2 months ago. Put new brakes on, new ball joints. new batteries. Truck runs and drives really good would drive it anywhere. Has a ts performance six position chip, 4 inch exhaust, and cold air intake.Body is in very good condition no rust also has new front shocks on it.
> 
> he says the tires are 35" with a 4" lift.... will it be to tall for my 8'2" boss vxt


Inspection Registration and Insurance ? good to go .


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

RepoMan1968;1442734 said:


> Inspection Registration and Insurance ? good to go .


so its not to high????? i have not bought it so no insurance yet .... and here in indiana no inspection required


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

weckel5984;1442726 said:


> ford makes a factory lift that high i believe. the bottom of the doors to my truck are mid hip for me and im 5'8".


Ford did not have a factory lift unless your truck has some package from another company that upfits brand new trucks and is allowed to sell them as new.

You should be fine with your boss, if anything you'll just need custom brackets made. I had brackets made when I lifted my 2500hd and I know of other guys who have had them made for lifted dodges. If done right you'll have no problems in strength with the mount.


----------



## weckel5984 (Sep 2, 2011)

the super off road package has a higher lift than a standard 4x4 package. i have both.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

You'd be better off forwarding me the guys number so I can buy it...but if you insist...That's the exact same truck that I plow with, only you have the better engine. Mine also has a 4" lift w/ 305's on 16" rims. I run a 9' 2" vxt w/ wings. It's by far my most favorite truck to plow with. My plow sits a bit high, but doesn't cause me any problems...any higher I would have no choice but to lower the plow carriage. I can just barely make it through most drive thru banks w/ a few of inches on each side of my mirrors.

My mistake...I thought that was a 1 ton.


----------



## weckel5984 (Sep 2, 2011)

also if your going to be plowing with it i would get some different wheels since the salt is going to destroy those!


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

coldcoffee;1442784 said:


> You'd be better off forwarding me the guys number so I can buy it...but if you insist...That's the exact same truck that I plow with, only you have the better engine. Mine also has a 4" lift w/ 305's on 16" rims. I run a 9' 2" vxt w/ wings. It's by far my most favorite truck to plow with. My plow sits a bit high, but doesn't cause me any problems...any higher I would have no choice but to lower the plow carriage. I can just barely make it through most drive thru banks w/ a few of inches on each side of my mirrors.
> 
> My mistake...I thought that was a 1 ton.


 ya i'm replacing my 01 ccsb srw f350 lariet white ext tan int, that i just totaled ...... really want a f350


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

weckel5984;1442770 said:


> the super off road package has a higher lift than a standard 4x4 package. i have both.


I have never heard of a super offroad package


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

tuna;1442841 said:


> I have never heard of a super offroad package


he means, run clear over a volkswagon jetta package lift kit


----------



## weckel5984 (Sep 2, 2011)

haha. anti smart car kit


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Nice truck but it has way to much cheap fake chrome junk on it.


----------



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

definitely will be a great plow truck. I plow with crew cabs long beds and have no issues and running 2.5" lifts and 35" tires w/o any issues.


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

tuna;1443129 said:


> Nice truck but it has way to much cheap fake chrome junk on it.


ya i would remove most of it


----------



## bryanlaprad (Jan 20, 2012)

someone said to get a different set of wheels which is probably a good idea....get a set of smaller tires to throw on in the winter to save the chrome wheels.....and by doing that, you will lower the truck and your plow should sit level.


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks for the reply's but the guy sold it before i could get it


----------

